# DRO Display Losing Position



## old toolmaker (Dec 16, 2017)

I have a DRO mounted on my lathe Z axis.  It is the cheap type from an EBay seller that you can cut to length. I can zero it just fine but the remote display skips in .200" increments in an unpredictable manner.
This is as you would expect very annoying and impossible to use.  Barring buying a new DRO is there anything to do about it?  It has been suggested to me to insert some small capacitors it the sending unit.  A friend of mine has sent me some to solder in place and I might try that for the first line of attack but I would like to also find out if others have had similar issues with this type of DRO.

Dick


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 16, 2017)

I am using those type of dro's on my lathe and I have had them do that , I believe from coolant, I blew them off with air and I took some weather strip adhesive and sealed the entrance of the cable and so far have not acted up again. not sure that is your problem,


----------



## old toolmaker (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks, I have a little time today so will remove the DRO and try that.

Dick


----------



## juiceclone (Dec 16, 2017)

just a wag at it but if they are the ones I'm imagining, ?take the "rider" off? and reverse the whole "strip" on it's mount, put all back together and see? If it's the magnetic strip type, might not be centered one way or the other.


----------



## old toolmaker (Dec 27, 2017)

juiceclone said:


> just a wag at it but if they are the ones I'm imagining, ?take the "rider" off? and reverse the whole "strip" on it's mount, put all back together and see? If it's the magnetic strip type, might not be centered one way or the other.



A hobby machinist friend of mine in another state sent me a small capacitor to solder into the reading/sender unit to help in stabilizing the input power.  I took the unit apart per his instructions and soldered the capacitor in place. cleaned the whole assembly and put it back together and all works well now.  It took me about two hours.  I had to buy a small soldering iron but it was worth it and I learned something new.

Dick


----------

